# attempt at sunrise *chuckle*



## Dew (Jul 27, 2003)

my hubby was so gung ho the past couple of days about getting a photo of the sunrise ... the problem is, he's not a morning person    ... i got up about 6 am (which i do everyday) ... nudge my hubby (while in dream land   ) .... "honey, what time did u say the sun rises?" ... he groans, "6am, oh sh$# ... what time is it?"  ... he jumped out of bed, grabbed his pants and cam... im standing there in awe and utter confusion, i've never seen him jump out of bed that fast for anything  :shock:  ... so i grabbed my pants and cam and proceeded to follow. 

we walked a mile to the pier ... waited a few minutes ... couldnt see the sun through the thick haze and clouds ... after a while, we figured the "sun" had already come up, it was just buried beneath the clouds  :?  ... anywho ... its cloudy outside and we didnt get the shot ... the only thing i got was this boring tower and a cranky hubby with no coffee   


waiting in despair......







in case anyone wants to know ... i used a wide angle lens at 90° ... 2 shots and panaramic stitching vertically ... f5.6 1/10 ... iso 100 with 6500k white balance and lots of photoshop work to make it look halfway decent


----------



## luckydog (Jul 28, 2003)

Cool shot Dew! 
The panorama stitching is very good too. I also like the way you added the person on the bench to the shot. It makes you look at the whole picture and not just the tower.
The only problem i see is...and it's not your fault either...that guys arm! It looks like it's fake!


----------



## Dew (Jul 28, 2003)

that's my hubby    ... that arm is real and untouched up.. he was playing with his goatee (like he always does    ) ... and all he could say was, "i need my coffee, where is the coffee shop?" ... lol


the things i did in photoshop was to touch up a little of the edges from the panarama stitching (which was minimal, excellent software) ... change it to b&w, touch up the black circular edges that a lot of wide angle lens leave, sharpened it and saturated it a bit, but that arm is real ... *scouts honor*


----------



## luckydog (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorry Dew   I didn't recognise him without the blue hair   

I did think it was real, just that it has a slightly different shade to the rest of the arm. Must really need his coffee though as he is even going through the motions of putting something to his lips


----------



## Dew (Jul 28, 2003)

thats ok, u wouldnt have recognize me with a scarf on my head and no make-up  :shock:  ... you would have mistaken me for the neighborhood bum


----------



## luckydog (Jul 28, 2003)

Why? Do you use a shopping trolley/cart for a camera bag?


----------



## Dew (Jul 28, 2003)

:shock:   ... did u see me?


----------



## luckydog (Jul 28, 2003)

Well if you and the old man ever get over to Oz, look us up and i'll make sure you get some sunrise piccies taken...and some coffee 

This is where i live, just to tease you a little..............


----------



## metroshane (Jul 28, 2003)

Freud would have a field day with the symbolism of this pic taken in the morning.


----------



## Conk (Jul 28, 2003)

Great photos. Excellent stitch job Dew. Looks great in B&W. 
 Why not try a sunset? You won't have to get out of bed. :mrgreen:
Lucky
Very very nice sunrise. Without the gulls it just wouldn't have the same impact.


----------



## Dew (Jul 28, 2003)

i would like to get a few sunset shots, im just not a real gem at "darker" shots    ... but its the perfect challenge for me ... i love a good challenge


----------



## captain-spanky (Jul 29, 2003)

this was my attempt at a sunset... for i too cannot find a 'morning' in the day..  



			
				captain-spanky said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

